# insurance for paddy



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

hello there,
i am a 40 year old (grandad!) living in southern Ireland, i have full time daily use of a company car, my skyline would be for weekend use only, i dont suppose there are any Irish members out there who can tell me whre to get the best deal??????????????
i suppose that UK insurance companies do not cover cars driven in the republic of Ireland???
any help on this matter appreciated?

popeye
:smokin:


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

hi there,
maybe quinn direct (cavan) or st pauls dublin. hope this helps.


----------

